# Found a Dove in my garage



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I found a what I think is a mourning dove in my garage. I kicked it out but it came right back the next day. It's been coming and going but I'm not sure what to do with it. It's not causing any harm and it real friendly. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture of the bird?, this may of been a hand raised dove someone released.. fall is not the best time to release.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes as soon as I get home I will, Ty.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Cant figure out how to add a pic to this thread but if you go to my albums i put a pic of her there.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The dove may have nest with babies in your garage.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

DBoff said:


> Cant figure out how to add a pic to this thread but if you go to my albums i put a pic of her there.


Click advanced in the thread and see attachment icon.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I checked for a nest and can't find anything. I usually have my door shut so there would be no way she could build a nest without me knowing. She is also very attached to my wife, she even follows her and the kids to bus stop and watches them from a nearby roof.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's another pic


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

from here it looks like a pigeon not a dove but not really sure, and it may have came through the door when u left it open looking for shelter and ur kids may have been feeding it??? thats why it follows them you can keep the pigeon/dove if you catch it they are very friendly and you and ur family will be attached to it soon if you dont want to keep it catch it and check if it has broken wings or if its hurt if it is alright u can give it to some1 who is willing to keep it or go far away from ur house make sure to feed it before u release it hope i helped


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

It's been coming and going for about a week now and yes we are already getting attached. What should I do for her though? Should I build an outdoor house for her? I live in Buffalo Ny so it's gonna get cold.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

*Can anyone tell what kind of bird this is??*

Pigeon or dove??


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

DBoff said:


> Pigeon or dove??


It's a PIGEON. Looks like a roller.

By the way. it's very beautiful..it is not a feral, so it did not grow in the wild. 
How does he get into your garage? If he comes and goes by himself through a hole, you may want to make him a coop in the garage..you also mentioned the winters are tuff.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

actually it is a dove the new picture u posted tells it all to small of a head and beak to be a pigeon and if ur not going to fly the bird and it gets cold i would just suggest making a house for it inside of ur house dont put it in the garage it needs fresh air etc... if u do plan on flying it i would suggest researching on their coops look in colder climates im only 14 so i dont have much info on this stuff but i really hoped i helped u and ur future pet


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Dima said:


> It's a PIGEON. Looks like a roller.
> 
> By the way. it's very beautiful..it is not a feral, so it did not grow in the wild.
> How does he get into your garage? If he comes and goes by himself through a hole, you may want to make him a coop in the garage..you also mentioned the winters are tuff.


really??? i think it resembles a dove i raise rollers and to the best of my knowledge they dont have that small of a head and beak but i can see y u think dat the body is just the right size for a roller but who knows right? but on second thought if you do look at it closely it does look like a roller but im not sure since i havent seen it in actual person


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

realy I have over 200 rollers and some of mine are like that and some arn't, see pictures if you don't belive me


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought this might help. 










Looks like a pigeon to me.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Dima said:


> It's a PIGEON. Looks like a roller.
> 
> By the way. it's very beautiful..it is not a feral, so it did not grow in the wild.
> How does he get into your garage? If he comes and goes by himself through a hole, you may want to make him a coop in the garage..you also mentioned the winters are tuff.


Only got in when the door was open. Do you think it's someone's pet? Does not have any tags.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

See it's so clean looking I would never think its a pigeone.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

switchbackmat69 said:


> realy I have over 200 rollers and some of mine are like that and some arn't, see pictures if you don't belive me


Beautiful birds!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Domestic pigeons come in many beautiful colors and sizes and different types of feathers. They are great birds to have as pets. Most breeders band their babies with a permanent identification band when young but some don't or some slip by. In any case, yes, you have a lost pigeon. You can tell your friends/neighbors that your new pet is a dove if you wish as pigeons are doves!! Certain species are usually called pigeons and others usually called doves but whatever. Yes, this is the same species as the pigeons in cities and parks but it is a domestic bird. Kind of like comparing your pedigreed persian cat with the feral cats in the alleyway. They will take the winter temps ok as long as they have dry shelter and plenty of fresh (and not frozen) water and food.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you have any idea what I should build and if I should put it outside. It's still kinda scared of us, is there any tricks to get it closer to us?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

do some reading in these forums, and try to think "down the road" a bit. If you decide to keep this one (and I think it will be a positive experience) you may want to get it a mate or companion down the road. A single bird can make a nice pet but they really like having a "mate" (note....if you are not breeding a "mate" can be any pigeon breeds....and there are tons of beautiful ones. It can also be the same sex (though this often works out better with females and males)). In any case, don't get overwhelmed with that right now.....just it is always better to make things bigger rather than smaller IF you can. The smallest accomodation may be something like a rabbit hutch......an enclosed dry area and then a screened open area where it/they can get sunshine and fresh air. You could easily capture/secure the bird if the garage is closed (don't worry, they can not hurt even if they try to bite). Else try to win its trust with food....giving it food increasingly closer to you. Keep posting any questions/concerns/thoughts you might have her on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely a lost pet or loft bird. But as Woodnative stated.....Pigeons are Doves, and the reference of 'persian cat/feral cat' about sums it up  That is obviously a domestic bird, especially if he is following you and your family and coming inside for shelter.
They make wonderful, entertaining pets. They enjoy human interaction. Problem is right now, this time of year.....a 'single' bird is an easy target for hawks. I would take him in if I were you. Any large bird cage, even a dog crate would be fine for inside. And as stated, you could use a 'rabbit hutch' enclosure for outside to get some sunshine.
Most of my birds are outside in lofts with flight cages, but I have 2 males together in a large cage in my livingroom......one was born disabled (severe splay leg) and the other was a hand raised baby that I kept inside to keep him company. They get along fine.
Thank you for caring and welcome to PT.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

What's a rabbit hutch? Sorry I'm new at this.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

That is a very nice pigeon..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DBoff said:


> What's a rabbit hutch? Sorry I'm new at this.


Something like these......


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you think it would be ok to bring it inside in a big bird cage? Or should I let it fly on its own like its been doing?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dima said:


> It's a PIGEON. Looks like a roller.
> 
> By the way. it's very beautiful..it is not a feral, so it did not grow in the wild.
> How does he get into your garage? If he comes and goes by himself through a hole, you may want to make him a coop in the garage..you also mentioned the winters are tuff.


I agree with you Dima. It is a pigeon and I think it's a young roller pigeon too.
The thing with rollers is that they have little homing instinct and so they are easily lost from their flock. 
Good thing this one found a safe place.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

How does it leave the garage for hours and then all of a sudden it's back in the garage


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

DBoff said:


> Do you think it would be ok to bring it inside in a big bird cage? Or should I let it fly on its own like its been doing?


It depends on you if you want it to fly go ahead if you dont just get a cage and put it inside ur house


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DBoff said:


> Do you think it would be ok to bring it inside in a big bird cage? Or should I let it fly on its own like its been doing?



You sure could bring the pigeon inside. You don't even need a big cage. Pigeons like a cage that's long, rather that a tall cage. The one I use, for pigeons inside, is called a flight cage for finches. It's 30" long by 18" high, by 18" tall.
Pigeons are very social so a single pigeon outside would be very lonely. Inside, the pigeon could have the company of your family. FYI...there is even a woman that makes diapers for pigeons so they can be out of the cage and not leave any deposits about.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> It depends on you if you want it to fly go ahead if you dont just get a cage and put it inside ur house


So in that case I could make a cage outside so it doesn't mess up my garage??


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

You could make a small coop. Coops are fun to build and arent too expensive if you build them right. why dont you look up some designs to give you an idea of what they look like.you can build them in all sizes. If you have space the garage could even hold it.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

it may have found a hole in ur garage and must be coming from there i guess it finds ur garage is safe from the outside i would recommand making a small coop outside look at the pictures posted here but do ur research online and folo the advise from these fellaz


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

What about this cage?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you already bought it?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

its good if you want to keep the bird inside if outside no good the bird will freeze to death for inside perfect


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Have not bought it yet but it's only 60 bucks! I'm thinking of bringing bird in the house cause I'm in buffalo ny and it gets super cold. Lots of snow


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DBoff said:


> What about this cage?


That will work. Pigeons like flat perches rather than round ones. The also love shelves, do you can put a shelf across each end. One shelf higher than the other. Underneath the lowest shelf, put the food and water. That will keep it from getting soiled.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

You could, but charis is right pigeons dont like dowels and you couldnt put that outside. Im in zone 3 here in duluth and my birds are fine.It gets colder than -40 here,pigeons are hardier with temps than many people think! ( and im not a carpender) It is a nice cage though, are you leaning twards a indoor arrangement?


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I think so but she is still a little timid around us. I try to hold up food in my hand to her but she only lets me get about 2 feet in front of her. Any type of treat I could get that she would really like? And if I build one outside, should I physically put her in it and close it up or leave it open?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I feed my birds peanuts and peas for treats they love em!


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, if you decide to put it in the cage that 60$ feed the bird feed and after a few days put its favorite food on ur hand and place ur hand near it and dont move after awhile it will start eating keep doing this and it will get tamed

and u have to physically catch it and put it in the coop outside.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Raw peanuts and peas??


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I would try not to scare the bird too much. Have you found its entrance yet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DBoff said:


> Well I think so but she is still a little timid around us. I try to hold up food in my hand to her but she only lets me get about 2 feet in front of her. Any type of treat I could get that she would really like? And if I build one outside, *should I physically put her in it and close it up or leave it open?*


Pigeons are very social so a single pigeon outside would be very lonely. Inside, the pigeon could have the company of your family. FYI...there is even a woman that makes diapers for pigeons so they can be out of the cage and not leave any deposits about.

Besides...roller pigeons don't have an instinct for finding home and are easily lost. Also, a single bird is an easy target for a bird of prey and other predators.
__________________


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, but not frozen, dried.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

eddiebrown said:


> I would try not to scare the bird too much. Have you found its entrance yet?


Yeah she came through the garage door when it was open. Then around 5pm she comes back in and she's in for the night.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I would try to keep her inside so that somthing horrible doesnt happen. Does she spin and coo?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you considered getting a friend for her?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

If it is a female and you want a friend but not babys you could get another hen. (fake eggs are also an alternative)


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

eddiebrown said:


> I would try to keep her inside so that somthing horrible doesnt happen. Does she spin and coo?


Yes she coos every now and then but what do you mean spin?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember building my first coop with my dad we had a great time and I helped design a-lot of it to. (I was twelve at the time) I love these birds, Im getting sentimental.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I can see why you love them. They are very pretty and it's almost like she watches over my wife and kids when I'm at work. It's really weird.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

And there very sweet to their mates! I love the personality and beauty they have.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I mean to strut and bow and turn while cooing. (esspecially the bowing)


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep she does when she's walking around in my driveway.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you tried setting out a pan of water for her to baith in its quite entertaining!


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

No but she sat in her water bowl today and stuck her head in the water lol


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

somtimes they ruffle their feathers and wings and water runs over them.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Does she fan her tail and then drag it?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

DBoff said:


> Yes she coos every now and then but what do you mean spin?


by spin he means the type of pigeon u have is called a roller pigeon
once they are air borne the do backflips on the air its a wonderful sight if i were i would youtube birmingham roller pigeons spinning


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

eddiebrown said:


> Does she fan her tail and then drag it?


Have not seen her do that yet.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The best time to catch him/her is when it gets dark and in the garage. They can't see very well.
Once you have him inside, in a cage, keep his food and water in the cage. Your daily care and feeding will get him use to you. Eventually, once he's use to being inside, in his cage, you can open his door so he can go in and out (inside).
He'll start following family members around the house and find a favorite spot to just hang out. I would keep him in his cage when he's not supervised.
Some good treats are broken up (unsalted) peanuts or peanut hearts and safflower seed.
And as said earlier, they don't like round perches. They prefer shelves.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you haven't caught the bird, here is a link with ways to catch him:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=409652&postcount=1


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> The best time to catch him/her is when it gets dark and in the garage. They can't see very well.
> Once you have him inside, in a cage, keep his food and water in the cage. Your daily care and feeding will get him use to you. Eventually, once he's use to being inside, in his cage, you can open his door so he can go in and out (inside).
> He'll start following family members around the house and find a favorite spot to just hang out. I would keep him in his cage when he's not supervised.
> Some good treats are broken up (unsalted) peanuts or peanut hearts and safflower seed.
> And as said earlier, they don't like round perches. They prefer shelves.


Will she be afraid of my dogs? They wouldn't hurt her though.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

By spin I mean to twirl on the ground. bowing, strutting, cooing, dragging the tail, and doing a spin are signs of a male pigeon. I agree catching at night should be easy,another way is to turn a paper bag on its side and put food into it. She'll walk into the bag and then you can sneak up beside her quietly without her noticing and then crouch down and shut the bag,or get in front of the bag and quickly grab her.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

It shouldn't be too hard to catch her because it seems that pigeons need more light to see than we do if you can just see her enough to catch her even if its hardly dark you can probably sneak up unnoticed and grab her. (use both hands  )


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Does she bow?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

If your going to use the cage you need to put the flat perches in the back and the food and drink in the front or vice-versa. (you don't want poop in the drinking water)


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok cool, thank you.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

How is your family responding to her? Pigeons can become good friends with their owners.
(especially hens,but both will bond)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DBoff said:


> Will she be afraid of my dogs? They wouldn't hurt her though.


She may or may not be, But never leave them alone unattended. I wouldn't let the dogs near her, they could unintentionally hurt her.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

My dogs barked and jumped at them at first. But they left them alone after being told not to do it a couple of times.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that in The Pigeon they talk about dogs guarding some pigeon plants.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

You should try to catch her tonight. Use a flash light if you need to. If you can, please tell us about your results.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm still Tryin to find a cage cause these Craigslist people ain't responding. I'm going to pet store tomorrow.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

if you cant find one i would recommand going to ur local flea market =]


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Too bad you dont live around here a have a one pair size coop you could have. 
Keep looking! Good luck!


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

She's letting me get a little closer to her.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Shes very pretty. Is she banded?


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't see anything. I just seen her stretch her legs too but did not see any band


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you own any parrot cages or dog kennels?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you ever seen her fly?


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

eddiebrown said:


> Do you own any parrot cages or dog kennels?


No I don't.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I seen her fly, why do you ask?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there anything notable about her flying. Is she fast ,does she roll in the air,or fly really high,anything?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

If it matters to you at all from the picture I personaly think its a hen.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

No rolling for sure. Really fast and her wings are so loud. Don't think she flys very high.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you mean by a hen?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok thanks! That tells me that shes been "she's been around the block" in her time. Maybe shes a homer.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

hen is pigeon slang for female.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder where she goes for the couple hours she flys away.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Once you get a cage for her we can further determine the gender.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

eddiebrown said:


> hen is pigeon slang for female.


Oh gotcha lol


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

DBoff said:


> I wonder where she goes for the couple hours she flys away.


she may have a nest outside and come to ur garage for food??? or just to get exercise but who really know


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

No I don't think she has a nest cause she pretty much here from 5pm till the next morning.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

She might have a flock shes with or shes getting food. She could just enjoy flying too. I hope shes good at evading hawks, birds of uncommon color can be picked first.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I've seen hawks around here too but I live in a more residential area.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have any idea how she gets away? Have you walked around the garadge to check for holes?


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I open the garage in the morning and she takes off when she wants. They she was waiting in the driveway for us the other day until we got home.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I would try to keep her from leaving if you can.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

You think so, I wasn't sure what I should do. I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Me too. And yes, I just have a sick feeling that youll lose her if she keeps going out.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Is your car parked in there?


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I have my car that I don't really drive that much parked in there.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

eddiebrown said:


> Me too. And yes, I just have a sick feeling that youll lose her if she keeps going out.


I have that same feeling........its the 'waiting around in the driveway' that's going to get her hurt....predators. She's too tame to be out flying alone.
You don't need a fancy bird cage, a large dog crate would work better for her and a lot less $. Even a ferret cage....already has shelves in it. The pair I have in my living room are in a ferret cage. They need more floor space than height.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you have a picture of that one. I never thought of that.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Try not to let her out. Here in duluth I sometimes see yellow or whitish pigeons but they don't last long. Another danger is that if she gets a mate then she might not some back and then she'll be eaten for sure.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

They should have cages at the pet store. Do you know of any pigeon stores around you?
You may want to get pigeon or dove food there too.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe pet store around here have pigeon food. I'll have to check.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As was mentioned, a metal dog crate would be a good cage for her, as far as the size, but if kept in the garage, which isn't really a good idea, as when you do use the car, the fumes are really bad for her/him. Pigeons have very delicate respiratory systems. Is there some way you could cage her inside? And for food, a dove mix which you could add a few things to it would make it better. You can get whole or split peas and lentils at the market. They come dry in a bag. some safflower seed, and maybe a small amount of brown rice. You can add oat groats and barley. Also your bird needs pigeon grit. They sell a high calcium grit which would be best. And maybe some crushed oyster shell.
Poor thing must have been raised by someone, and somehow gotten lost.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the way, you can't tell the gender just by looking at a pigeon. And some females will act more like males, so unless your bird lays an egg, pretty hard to be sure. If you have her in a cage and put a large mirror that you can hang on the side of the cage, a male is more likely to strut in front of it, or fight with the other bird in the mirror, so that might give you an idea of the gender. In Buffalo NY, I would house her inside.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The bird should be kept indoors in cold weather.The garage is not a good place with car fumes and you will get a chance to enjoy your bird more if she/he is closer to your family.It's very nice that you have concern for this bird's well being.The bird is lucky to have you.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm planning on getting something today. I just opened the door a minute ago and she flew off, it's like she was waiting to go. But she will be back for sure in a couple hours.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Can you catch her at night, in the garage, with the door closed? Where does she roost in there. If she is on a flat surface you may be able to throw a light blanket over her if that would help you. Alternatively you can try setting up a box trap for her.....you know the kind with a stick holding it up and food underneath. The stick is attached to a string that you pull when she is underneath. If she is in the garage, and the doors/escape routes closed off, she should be easy to catch (looks like a she to me too!).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A lone pigeon really isn't safe outside. Especially a light colored one. There are hawks every where is they'll pick him off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Or wait till dark and go in with a flashlight. Pigeons don't normally fly in the dark, so you could probably catch her that way. Just go over and pick it up.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know where she goes but she will be back. It just started to rain and she hates it.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

The rain may actually assist u in capturing the bird when she returns her wings will be wet and wont be able to fly much when she starts to eat food get a shirt or something like dat and throught it over her and u will easly catch her

this is how i catch new birds :
when they land on my loft or on the ground i would give them food and just sit there for like 30 minutes without moving and when the bird is not looking just grab it as fast as u can im usually around arm length away


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You got some of us following the adventures and outcomes of your new "friend" closely, LOL! We know that these guys make great and interesting "pets", and sure you will find the same. We are obviously worried about her being "alone" out there too as it is too easy for something to go wrong. Plenty of hawks even in suburbia, as most of us had a bad experience at one point. I, personally, also had a lost pigeon show up near my home early last year that I grew fond of. It had stuck around and I was getting closer to capturing it when it unfortunately was hit by a car in front of my house. The whole adventure is here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/odd-pigeon-in-the-neighborhood-52736.html


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> You got some of us following the adventures and outcomes of your new "friend" closely, LOL! We know that these guys make great and interesting "pets", and sure you will find the same. We are obviously worried about her being "alone" out there too as it is too easy for something to go wrong. Plenty of hawks even in suburbia, as most of us had a bad experience at one point. I, personally, also had a lost pigeon show up near my home early last year that I grew fond of. It had stuck around and I was getting closer to capturing it when it unfortunately was hit by a car in front of my house. The whole adventure is here:
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/odd-pigeon-in-the-neighborhood-52736.html


Wow, that is crazy. I'm sorry


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It happens! Just hope the little girl (?) that showed up at your place has a happy ending. She is very lucky, though, to have found the garage of someone who cares!!


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I hate to say it but now that you mentioned hawks I see one way up on the top branch of big tree a block over just lurking. Now I'm worried so when she gets back she's coming inside.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Not to worry everyone, I have her safe and sound.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great. Now if you cover that wire shelf with a piece of wood, it would be more comfortable for him. They do like a shelf to perch on, but the wire shelf isn't very comfortable for his feet. And hang a good sized mirror against the side so he will feel like he has company. And add some grit. It's nice and roomy. Where did you get it? I like the other perches you have put up.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Pet supplies plus for 65 bucks. Dog crate. What should I put on floor of cage? I think I got too big of cage though.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Great. Now if you cover that wire shelf with a piece of wood, it would be more comfortable for him. They do like a shelf to perch on, but the wire shelf isn't very comfortable for his feet. And hang a good sized mirror against the side so he will feel like he has company. And add some grit. It's nice and roomy. Where did you get it? I like the other perches you have put up.


I have wood in there for her to perch on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

DBoff said:


> Pet supplies plus for 65 bucks. Dog crate. What should I put on floor of cage? I think I got too big of cage though.


It's great. The bigger the better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

DBoff said:


> I have wood in there for her to perch on.



Yes I know. And the perches are nice. But the wired shelf would be very uncomfortable for her to stand on, and they do like a shelf or per wide enough to lay down on. I would give her a shelf of wood rather than that wired shelf.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They enjoy resting like this when they can.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh gotcha, that looks comfy. Hey what should I use on floor?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is great!!! Newspaper may work on the floor.....or a board or tray. 
How did you catch her?? Can we get a closer pic of her too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

News paper is fine. Like you have it. How big is that cage?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW, along with the seed you will need to provide grit. You can get grit made for pigeons or in a pinch your local pet store should sell a grit for cockatiels or similar birds that will work. Birds need this to grind up the seed in their gizzard. She will be fine without it for a bit, but the next time you are at the store pick some up and keep it in a small dish at all times.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so glad everything turned out well! She looks really happy!


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

She is actualy very content it seems. I got her some of those crushed up oyster shells.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DBoff said:


> She is actualy very content it seems. I got her some of those crushed up oyster shells.


Wow!....Nice job  I was going to say that she looks pretty content and comfortable with her new setup!
Glad you saw the hawk and got her confined......she's beautiful


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Still trying to get her to eat out of my hand.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you want to win her over, introduce her to chopped up unsalted peanuts. All birds love them, and pigeons are no exception. She probably won't know what they are at first, so mix some in with her seed, so that she will eventually try them. She probably isn't used to them, so it may take a little while for her to try them. But once she does, when she sees that you are offering them to her, she will come to you for them. It takes time for them to get to trust you. Once you have earned her trust, she'll be fine.


----------



## DBoff (Oct 4, 2012)

How much food should I be feeding her?


----------

